# Rolled me a big fatty



## pm0084 (Sep 24, 2016)

I took the day off work, wife and kids were away for the day...so after some yard chores, I rolled a big fatty for dinner.

*Ingredients *
Beef/Sausage mix 80/20
Bacon wrap :)
Chedder
Pepper Jack
Onion
Pub burger seasoning

*Smoke*
Hickory & Apple
250 degrees













20160924_103230.jpg



__ pm0084
__ Sep 24, 2016


















20160924_105940.jpg



__ pm0084
__ Sep 24, 2016






Held together nicely 












20160924_110333.jpg



__ pm0084
__ Sep 24, 2016






I had some meat mix left...so Chedder stuffed meatballs it is...oh wrapped in bacon of course;)












20160924_160630.jpg



__ pm0084
__ Sep 24, 2016


----------



## b-one (Sep 24, 2016)

Looking good so far!


----------



## pm0084 (Sep 24, 2016)

Finished product...turned out pretty darn good.












20160924_184516.jpg



__ pm0084
__ Sep 24, 2016


















20160924_185218.jpg



__ pm0084
__ Sep 24, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 24, 2016)

Yummy for sure.

Great cook.


----------



## b-one (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice finish on that tasty looking fattie!


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 24, 2016)

That looks like it turned out great!!
Nice Smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks tasty nice smoke! 

Point!


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 25, 2016)

Dang it man, looks amazing!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 25, 2016)

Good looking fatty.  The finished shot looks REAL nice.

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah, you done good!  I like the pinwheel look too!


----------



## Bummed (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks amazing!

That's next on my list to try.


----------



## pm0084 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone, it definitely turned out great and tasted awesome...everyone loved it. 

The best part is it only takes about 2 hours on the smoker to finish up, so not an all day project either.


----------



## sauced (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks real delicious!!! Great job!!


----------



## disco (Sep 27, 2016)

Fine fatty, friend!

Disco


----------

